# PR Flange Base Bulb List



## ericjohn (Oct 26, 2011)

Standard Bulbs:
PR2=2 "D" Cells. 2.38V 0.5A (Standard 2D Flashlights)
PR3=3 "D" Cells. 3.57V 0.3A (Standard 3D Flashlights)
PR4=2 "AA"/2 "C" Cells. 2.33V 0.27A (Standard 2AA/2C Flashlights)
PR6=2 "D" Cells. 2.47V 0.30A (Military Angle-Head 2D Flashlights) 
PR7=3 "D" Cells. 3.7V 0.3A
PR12=5 "D" Cells 5.95V 0.5A (Standard 5D Flashlights)
PR13=1 6V "908" Cell/4 "D" Cells. 4.75V 0.5A (Standard 6V Lanterns/4 "D" Flashlights)
PR15=1 6V "918" Cell. 4.82V 0.5A (Standard Screw Top Lanterns)
PR18=6 "D" Cells. 7.2V 0.55A (Standard 6D Flashlights)
PR20=7 "D" Cells. 8.63V 0.5A (Standard 7D Flashlights)
PR35=4 "AA" Cells. 4.6V 0.35A (Two Way Flashlights)
Krypton Upgrades:
2 "D"=KPR102. Maglite LWSA201
3 "D"=KPR103. Maglite LWSA301
1 908 6V/4 "D"=KPR113. Maglite LWSA401
2 "AA/C"=KPR104. Maglite (2 "C" Cell) LWSA201
5 "D"=KPR112. Maglite LWSA501
6 "D"=KPR118. Maglite LWSA601
7 "D"=KPR120.
4 "AA"=KPR135.
Xenon Upgrades:
2 "D"=XPR102. Maglite LMSA201
3 "D"=XPR103. Maglite LMSA301
1 908 6V/4 "D"=XPR113. Maglite LMSA401
2 "AA/C"=XPR114. Maglite (2 "C" Cell) LMSA201
5 "D"=XPR112. Maglite LMSA501
6 "D"=XPR118. Maglite LMSA601
7 "D"=XPR120.
4 "AA"=XPR135.

That is a list of all PR bulbs I could get the specs for in my research. I hope it is helpful in some way for all those who read it. Feel free to edit comment or even complain. I know there are other types of bulbs out there but these tend to be the most common. If you have any information on the other PR flange bulbs, their specs and the batteries they are designed for feel free to share it with me.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 26, 2011)

Halogen
2 cell HPR52 2.8v 0.85A (probably D cell)


----------



## NotRegulated (Oct 26, 2011)

Is this any help? All incandescent I assume you are looking for.

PR bulbs: http://www.donsbulbs.com/cgi-bin/r/t.pl?searchb=pr&bclick.x=0&bclick.y=0
PR Flange bulbs: http://www.donsbulbs.com/cgi-bin/r/t.pl?searchb=pr&bclick.x=0&bclick.y=0
Or this: http://www.servicelighting.com/PR-HPR-KPR-Miniature-Incandescent-Light-Bulbs


----------



## jwyj (Oct 26, 2011)

Woud ROP bulbs qualify? Such as 3853/4-H/L...


----------



## Sci Fii (Oct 27, 2011)

EricJohn,

Do you actually use these bulbs? I thought I was the only one. I actually have some interesting bulbs not listed and that also have never been mentioned on this forum before to the best of my knowledge. Actually, and this is not a criticism just an opinion, most of the best bulbs are not on this list. Don't have time to go into details now but will later. Also, since most here are interested in overdriving bulbs, I'll give my experience with flashpoints given various voltages.


----------



## LEDninja (Oct 27, 2011)

A long time ago Radio Shack had a bulb catalog almost as thick as their regular catalog. Go to the hardware store and the bottom shelf of a whole aisle is bulbs.

Now all I can find is Maglite 2D, 3D, minimag incandescent replacement bulbs and Dorcy 2 cell and 3-4 cell LED upgrades.

And it is just not cost effective ordering them online.

Ericjohn you are the last of a dying breed - the low end incandescent flashlight enthusiast.


----------



## apete2 (Oct 27, 2011)

I still use PR incan bulbs


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 27, 2011)

there is another bulb hpr50 from radioshack, halogen 5,2v 850ma, this bulb works best in my Dolphin lantern, it focuses better than any other bulb i tried, some bulbs are brighter, but the beam looks like huge donut, not much benefit from those lummens. 
this bulb unlike 99,9% of other bulbs, has cylindrical envelope, much like rop ho buld. i stuck up on those, everytime i go to radioshack i buy all they have (they usualy have 1 or 2), they are $3.69 a piece. it is just a matter of time before they stop making those.
however, when powered by alkaline cells or 6v lantern battery, the bulb is that not bright, at first with fresh cells it starts brighter than kription, or xenon, but quickly dims, i use it with 6v rechargable battery, made of 5xsub c cells in 6v lantern battery case. that is when it really shines.


----------



## ericjohn (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes I know I am part of a dying breed. However for some reason, I romanticize the warm glow of the PR bulb, especially when it is powered by Carbon Zinc batteries. I like to pretend I am in bygone times, and the only flashlights to light the night are ones running on the old (Heavy Duty) batteries, with vaccum or Argon bulbs. Don't get me wrong I like LED flashlights too, but there is something about incandescents that grabs my attention. I also have an obscession with the various Krypton flashlights of the 1990's. 

God forbid that an Electro Magnetic Pulse bomb gets in the hold of terrorists. If that were to happen all electronic, transistorized (and computer chip) devices will be rendered useless. Then all the old men (and some young men like me) will walk out of our houses at night with our incandescent flashlights running on Carbon Zinc batteries.

When all the LEDs have failed and the power grid is gone, we would light up the night.

AGAIN I HOPE THAT NEVER HAPPENS!!!

That is the main reason why I think incandescent bulbs should continue to be in production, as they would make a backup to LED's in that type of emergency.

I don't mean to knock LEDs. I can even see their purpose for criticals inspections and blinding an oponent in a fight. Even though I cannot afford the higher end models right now, I would eventually want one some day (Surefire A2 LED and E2D LED). I do own some LED flashlights, but most of my lights are PR based incandescents.

As for the Halogen PR Bulbs, I would really like to be able to put those in my chart (but I want as many models as I can) and I want to say thank you to those who have commented on this thread with the Halogen bulb model numbers and specs.


----------



## Sci Fii (Oct 27, 2011)

ericjohn,

Don't worry. You're not alone, just in the very small majority. While I'm too not worried about any bombs going off, I certainly understand your appreciation for the incan glow.

I just got into this flashlight thing in the last year and I quickly realized I really don't care for LED's. They have their place, and I even use them occasionally, I just don't take much joy in using them. Cheap incandescent bulbs, though, that's another story. I've bought quite a few in the past half year. 

Here's a couple bulbs I've not really seen mentioned before. The first is an XPR3. It's a xenon rated at 3.6 volts and .91amps. (There is an XPR3 rated at 3.6v and .85 available for the Bright Star 3C Responder but this is different. I have these as well but haven't really tested.) It's the brightest three cell bulb I've used and I've used most of the common bulbs. I believe the bulb is only available by mail order. I purchased a 10 pack of the bulbs. I thought the bulbs were manufactured by Eiko but unfortunately they were generic no brand bulbs. (BTW, the seller never represented otherwise. I just made a mistake.) The bulbs I received put out a really nice, white light. They didn't have an extremely tight focus but produced a nice thick beam. The one problem I had with them though was that they couldn't really handle 4 NIMH's in a 4AA light. I flashed a few with fully charged cells. I believe this is because they're just no-name bulbs. The bulb is rated at 30 hours. This actually a relatively long life for bulbs in this range so I think Eiko brand bulbs may perform better. I'm going to be ordering some shortly and I'll follow up with a report. If the quality of the Eiko bulbs is better, I believe this will be the best bulb available for a 4 cell light.

Another really nice bulb is the Phillips HPX30. It's a 3.6 volt .82 amp xenon. I've read that the HPX series of bulbs is almost impossible to find but Dorcy Direct has them available cheap. The bulb doesn't put out as much light as the XPR3 but is very durable. It easily handles 4 NiMH cells. I once tried one with 4 NiZn cells totaling about 6.5 volts and it didn't flash. Ran it for about 20 seconds and the light was screaming. At some time, I'm going to try one in the 6 volt SLA lantern I have. 

There's a few others I'll write about later.


----------

